# Baby waking up with a high pitched scream



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

We don't cosleep but the is the nightime parenting forum so I thought I'd try here. My daughter sleeps in her own room. She has reflux so she is in a reflux bed that I constructed inside a playpen. The last couple of days she has been waking up with a high pitched scream. Of course I immediately go to her, we never leave our children even a minute to cry. But she keeps breaking off the breast and screaming and then going back on. She is not sleeping well at all, she is awake every hour usually and sometimes she won't settle back to sleep. We had her tested for food sensitivities and she is sensitive to a lot of stuff and I have taken her off all of it. I haven't taken everything out of my diet but it is impossible for me to because I am a strict diet for severe IBS (as in I've been hospitalized for it multiple times). It is just not possible for me to cut all the stuff out that she can't have. So I'm hoping it is not that. Could it just be teething? She recently had bronchitis as well as an ear infection but she is over it now. She had 5 days of Zithromax and a week of an inhaler (we left the cough for 4 weeks before we sought medical help so it WAS necessary to treat. Any input as to why she would all of a sudden be waking screaming? Separation anxiety?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

DD did that sometimes when she was teething- I'd bet that's the problem.
Has she been vaccinated lately?

hope she feels better soon!

-Angela


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

No my children aren't vaccinated.

She did a bit better last night but still awake every 60-90 minutes.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

poor babe. When dd does that, it's teething. Have you tried hylands?

good luck!

-Angela


----------

